# ledgislation from the bench



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A federal judge ruled yesterday that the federal government is discriminating against blind people by printing paper money that all looks the same. Evidently it's supposed to look different...or feel different, as the case may be. So what's the problem here?

The problem is not the merits of whether or not the federal government should make paper money in all different shapes and sizes. Maybe they should. Perhaps we could put embossed paper dots on all the bills so blind folks could tell them apart.

*The issue here is whether it is the place of a federal judge to make public policy. The answer of course is that it is not.* :eyeroll:

And besides, why don't federal judges address all of the inequalities of life? There are many things in society that are not particularly friendly to one group or another. Perhaps public roadways and signs should be made more user-friendly for blind people. And what about television sets for the blind? Surely the FCC needs to step in on this one. There's gotta be a way.

And naturally, like many of these decisions handed down by politicians in black robes, you and I will be the ones to pay for the cost of abiding by the rulings.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Definately a case for ending printing of the paper dollar ...

Then the Wealthy Blind can simply drag a Pallet Jack loaded with bags of coin.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

This is a good time to tap into the massive combined brain power possessed by you two, and ask this little tid bit.

Does that get us just a little bit closer to that thing called "cash-less society"?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I suspect it will be appealed and thrown out based on this comment. Common sense should prevail but then again common sense has lost the race before.

"This is not a ruling that affects only the Treasury but will place a significant burden on everyone else as well.

Think of any machine that accepts bills. They all will have to be changed. Soda machines... Snack machines... Arcade games... Change dispensers... Metro Fare Card dispensers...

Not just the actual receptors with these machines either, but also the repositories within them.

Then there are the money trays at every store... At the banks... Wallets... Money counters...

One of the few things that won't have to change are dancers' g-strings".


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> And besides, why don't federal judges address all of the inequalities of life?


That is right. I am left-handed so how come they don't make a left handed hammer? :lol:

In all seriousness though, how many things are not made for a left handed person. Is this judge going to address all these issues like you said Bobm?

I think Gohon is right, it will get thrown out...or at least we hope so.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

All the left handed hammers down here are only available in metric :wink:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Csquared

I'm not all together sure how "Cashless" necessarily helps "The Blind."

Especially as it requires reading numbers on paper (or screens) also.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You know why NR hunters smell??

So blind North Dakotans can hate them also. :wink:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

DD, cashless helps ONLY the government. They'll get tax revenue when you buy ANYTHING!!!

Just seems to me anything that sheds any negative light on paper money is also furthering that cause.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Csquared

Good point ... Paper trail works to the accountant's advantage ...

Still not sure how it improves anything for the blind though 

or do you simply mean the Government "might" take advantage of the case of the blind ...

to it's own advantage ...

I can't imagine that


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You got it...the latter.

You don't actually think they care about the blind, do you? Or anyone else, for that matter?

I actually think the electronic transfer of funds would be even worse than the paper trail. Wouldn't be a stretch for the gov't to get their cut at the time of transfer. Buy a lawnmower from your neighbor.... $100 goes to his account, and $10 more to the feds at the same time. I'm sure it's just a software issue for them.

They say there's no business like show business.

I think the business of government has 'em all beat!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon said:


> One of the few things that won't have to change are dancers' g-strings".


Hey your on to something here , yeah strip shows dicriminate against blind guys!! Do you all follow me on this one


----------

